# Good place to sight in a rifle?



## Brm113 (Jan 10, 2014)

Just bought a new scope for my ar and just got a 10/22 yesterday, we were gonna go out shooting today but don't want to go to the range. Anyone know of any good spots they would be willing to share? I live in farmington and don't mind driving an hour or so. Thanks for any help.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Lee Kay?


-DallanC


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Downtown Ogden


----------



## mtnwldman (Mar 23, 2014)

South of Grantsville reservoir.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Doesn't Davis county have a range in the Fruit Heights area?


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

The Bountiful Lions Range above the B in Bountiful is a great range and open ALL the time.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

^^^^+1 to Dodger


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

martymcfly73 said:


> Downtown Ogden


Best to already be sighted in before you go


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

The range up in Eden is open now also. I believe it is the "Weber Wildlife Federation" range.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

http://www.wahsatchshooters.com/Main.aspx

This is in your backyard. Not a bad little setup and usually quiet(ya know, for a gun range). 100 yard max distance.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Brm113 said:


> Just bought a new scope for my ar and just got a 10/22 yesterday, we were gonna go out shooting today but *don't want to go to the range*. Anyone know of any good spots they would be willing to share? I live in farmington and don't mind driving an hour or so. Thanks for any help.


Guess ya'll missed that part, eh?

The good and close spots have all but dried up, or been closed due to fire hazard (BS). I drive out towards Aragonite nowadays when I want to shoot freely without a range officer harping on me.


----------



## Oscant (Mar 23, 2014)

Is there long range shooting there, 200yd+?


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

It's wide open as long as you want to pace off the distances. I usually use my GPS to measure distance when I'm shooting scoped rifles.


----------

